# Back with pics of Paris, Rome and my new engagement ring!!!



## Andi (Nov 4, 2008)

So, my fiancÃ© Shawn was in Vienna for a month, and we did a wonderful prolonged weekend trip to both Paris (first time for both of us) and Rome (been there once and loved it). We stayed in the most amazing hotels, had suites in both of them. The weather was very warm for fall, we had some delicious meals and great room service, and overall it was just the most romantic trip.

And Shawn surprised me with a new engagement ring on top of the Eiffel Tower the first night we were in Paris!!! I already had a ring, but he always felt like I deserved a better one, and now that he makes a lot of $ he got me one. It was such a big surprise!

ItÂ´s a white gold ring (rpincess cut) with one big 1.5 carat diamond in the middle and 5 little diamonds on each side, 0.5 carat each. It was pretty much custom made, he picked out the general design and added his own ideas, and the jewelry store made it for him. ItÂ´s perfect, in fact I would have probably picked that very same ring.

Ok, first things first. The rock (not the best pic)







PARIS:

Our suite at the Intercontinental Le Grand Hotel






view from the suite. the Opera






Sephora:






on a boat ride that takes you by all the sights in Paris






View from the top of the Eiffel Tower at night






ROME

Our suite at the St. Regis Le Grand






I got an Italian Carabiniere (Cop) to pose with me. Sadly, he was cuter in my imagination lol






The Colosseum






Shawn and I at the Piazza San Pietro (in front of the PeterÂ´s Dome)


----------



## chantelle8686 (Nov 4, 2008)

oh wow...wat beautiful photos..i think i got teary eye reading it lol...

That is just...wow...wish my man would do that heheheh...

again great pics and wat lovely rooms!!


----------



## laurafaye (Nov 4, 2008)

Those rooms are stunning! It sounds like such an an amazing trip, and your ring is beautiful.


----------



## McRubel (Nov 4, 2008)

I LOVE your ring!!!!!!!!!! SO SO SO pretty! Congrats! Looks like you guys had a great trip!


----------



## akathegnat (Nov 4, 2008)

Andi, can't say it enough...you are one lucky, lucky lady. Enjoy your new ring, it's beautiful. Looks like you had a great trip.


----------



## Ozee (Nov 4, 2008)

beautiful photos, and gorgeous ring





congats


----------



## daer0n (Nov 4, 2008)

Great photos Andi, and very pretty ring, you look pretty happy and it sounds like you both had a lot of fun


----------



## internetchick (Nov 4, 2008)

Great photos, and you are a lovely couple.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 4, 2008)

Aww, what a lovely couple !!


----------



## Karren (Nov 4, 2008)

Great photos Andi!! And I adore that ring!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow those pictures are amazing and look at that rock!! I think you're both very lucky to have each other.


----------



## Shelley (Nov 4, 2008)

Your ring is beautiful and so are those photos



Paris and Rome look so gorgeous! It looks like you had a great time and thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your photos - your ring is gorgeous!

Congratulations on your Paris engagement!


----------



## Darla (Nov 4, 2008)

Congratulations on a fine trip and a very nice ring.


----------



## Jinx (Nov 5, 2008)

Ahhh!

The GLORIOUS square cut!!!!






Sooo lucky!!


----------



## Roxie (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh, you are so lucky! Those photos of Rome and Paris are absolutely gorgeous and your ring is beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## Johnnie (Nov 5, 2008)

You guys look so happy! Congratulations on the ring too



It's beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GillT (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow! It looks and sounds like you have a wonderful time.





I personally think that Rome is an amazing places and I'd love to go back one day.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow! What a gorgeous ring and amazing vacation!


----------



## TxKimberly (Nov 5, 2008)

Lucky you - congrats! your pics are awesome too, especially the one with the police man.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Nov 5, 2008)

wow! looks like you had a fab time-lucky you!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 5, 2008)

Andi, I am TORN!

on one hand, I am SICK with jealousy of your gorgeous holiday, amazing ring and wonderful Fi!

on the other, I am so happy for you! congratulations!! you deserve it and that is SUCH a gorgeous ring! And wow! those hotel rooms are amazing!


----------



## sooperficial (Nov 5, 2008)

You guys are the hottest couple ever! lol It looks like you had an awesome time!


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats Andi.. you deserve it! Your pics are gorgeous, I'm so jealous of your trip.. I need to get back to Italy. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## chocobon (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats Andi!! That's a gorgeous ring and the photos are so cool!! It looks like u had a lot of fun!!


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 5, 2008)

Awww Andi, that ring is GORGEOUS! What an absolute sweetie to do that, sooo romantic! You photos look wonderful, looks like you guys had a great time, you two makes such a cute couple


----------



## Andi (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. The trip was so wonderful indeed, I kinda appreciate being European a lot more now...I mean, just a short plane ride and youÂ´re in a completely different country. I never really wanted to visit any other European countries, but now I changed my mind


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 5, 2008)

Great pictures! Sounds like you had a great time and that ring is gorgeous!


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 5, 2008)

What a nice ring, Anders. And that Italian dude looks like Mr. Bean.

Dude, I love your Guess bag... seriously! I'm becoming a Guess bag addict like you, I get so many compliments off my bag it's ridiculous.

Ugh, I'm jealous you live in Europe... seriously. I fly a short trip here and I'm in... Oregon.





Anyways, its good to see that you and shawn have enjoyed your time together. It looks very romantic and time well spent.


----------



## Andi (Nov 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What a nice ring, Anders. And that Italian dude looks like Mr. Bean.Dude, I love your Guess bag... seriously! I'm becoming a Guess bag addict like you, I get so many compliments off my bag it's ridiculous.

Ugh, I'm jealous you live in Europe... seriously. I fly a short trip here and I'm in... Oregon.





Anyways, its good to see that you and shawn have enjoyed your time together. It looks very romantic and time well spent.

Thanks. I get a lot of compliments on this Guess bag, which has never happened before...I guess my other bags must be hideous lolI definitely wanna go back to Paris at least, itÂ´s so much better than I would have imagined. And I LOVE to hear french, I want to learn how to speak it one day

Btw, IÂ´m sure they have cool things to see in...Oregon


----------



## RoxRae (Nov 5, 2008)

How wonderful and romantic! You've got a good one in him darling, do not let him get away...


----------



## laurreenn (Nov 8, 2008)

wow that looks so fun!


----------



## Andi (Nov 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *RoxRae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How wonderful and romantic! You've got a good one in him darling, do not let him get away...





ohh no way, I am holding onto this one.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 9, 2008)

Gorgeous pics and CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Nov 9, 2008)

Lovely photos, you look really happy in them. That Sephora looks lovely





Love your bag and your new engagment ring is gorgeous, its actually really simular to the styles i keep pointing out to my boyf i love haha *a few subtle hints never hurt



*

So out of Rome and Paris which did you prefer? I've never been to either but of to Paris for a weekend next month and hoping to go to Rome at some point next year for a nice weekend.


----------



## Andi (Nov 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lovely photos, you look really happy in them. That Sephora looks lovely



Love your bag and your new engagment ring is gorgeous, its actually really simular to the styles i keep pointing out to my boyf i love haha *a few subtle hints never hurt



*

So out of Rome and Paris which did you prefer? I've never been to either but of to Paris for a weekend next month and hoping to go to Rome at some point next year for a nice weekend.

subtle hints are always good, that way youÂ´re guaranteed to get what you want! lolHm lets see, Rome definitely has the more impressive sights (Colosseum, PeterÂ´s Dome, Circus Maximus..sorry, Paris just canÂ´t compete with that), and I love the Italian food, and people are very friendly. The whole meditteranian flair makes you feel right at home almost.

But Paris has this whole flair of classiness, and itÂ´s definitely romantic! The food is absolutely great too! And the Eiffel Tower alone is breathtaking, I never imagined to be so blown away by it.

I honestly canÂ´t say which one I like better, sorry. I like both cities for different reasons. Wherever you go, make sure you take some pics and post them!


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 9, 2008)

You lead such a fairy tale life! I am so envious! I want to see more pictures!


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your pics with us, Andi! Your ring is absolutely beautiful and the two of you make a stunning couple.


----------



## speedy (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, your ring is stunning! Glad to hear you had a good time, the pics look amazing.


----------



## ticki (Nov 11, 2008)

congrats! fabulous ring and fabulous bag! what kind is it?

edit:

wahahaha, never mind. i guess it helps when you read the whole thread!


----------



## Andi (Nov 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You lead such a fairy tale life! I am so envious! I want to see more pictures! well being in a long distance relationship is not so fairy tale, but itÂ´s still working out


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like it was lots of fun




OMG that sephora looks huge!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 17, 2008)

Don't know how I missed this. What a beautiful ring, glad you had a wonderful time!!


----------



## Anthea (Nov 17, 2008)

Same here Lisa, I missed this thread too



Pics look Awesome Andi Congrats


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow you guys look awesome together. It looks like you guys had such an awesome time. I'm so jealous of you. Your ring is soooo pretty.


----------



## jmaui02 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ohhh your ring is so beautiful. Thanks for sharing your nice photos.


----------

